# my cub photos



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Finally got a digital camera, still working the bugs out, but here's a few photos so far. Go to www2.whidbey.net/freebird/cub/ and you will see the list. more work to do and I'll post photos of all of my implements for it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good sheet metals nice and straight.:thumbsup:

Freebirds pictures


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for making a link for me Jody. Just 2 minor dents in the fuel tank I couldn't get out.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. Always liked the old cubs. Almost bought one, but the wife did not like the "out in the open" belts on the belly mower that was on it.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure wish I could get one of those here in the pacific northwest, not many around.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They have a 1957 cub with the belly mower here in the local paper for $1750.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good Freebird! I have seen several of them in this area with the belly mower. Some farmers other just people at the edge of town with a few acres using them to mow.

Mark


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good Terry! Should fit just fine on my trailer!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigdog _
> *Looks good Terry! Should fit just fine on my trailer! *




:furious: Heh~Heh!!, I see Bigdog is out directing :hello: Cub traffic towards his barn again. :crazysun:


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

S-S-S-H-H-H-H-H-H-H!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I read on one of these forums that instead of ruining your back changing implements on cubs, it justifies to have dedicated rigs i.e one for mowing and another for grading etc. Could this be some sort of "Bigdog-ology" haha.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

freebird you know thats not a bad idea and the "Bigdog-ology" wouldn't be a bad name for it:lmao:


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Nice pictures!

Is that a John Deere rider hiding its head in shame??

:furious:


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Acepilot, no that is not a JD. What you see is a yardman that my neighbor gave me. the carb float had stuck and flooded the crank with oil. I put a fuel shutoff in line and cleaned the carb. I mowed with it until a spindle gave out. Now it is used for pulling the green wagon around the ranch. I also mounted a cb and a stereo on it. Go back to the llink. i just uploaded 3 pics of it. The JD I do have is just out of the picture, it's a LT133 and also an old RX73.


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*Cool!*

Now that has got to be the coolest Yardman I have EVER seen! Stereo, speakers AND RADIO COMMUNICATIONS!  I might have to try an put one of my ham radios on my Farmall....and with a big huge antenna to boot! mg:
Would you like to trade your Cub & mower for a John Deere STX38 that has less than 100 hours total time?
:furious: 
I didn't think so, but thought I would ask!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i have to say thats the first LT that i have seen with a radio and CB on it


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Acepilot:

I should see if I can find a way to hang my FT101-E off of my Cub!

Oh, I am VE9RHS - Dxing is the best!


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Well well, seems we have a few hams out here. My call is N7LRG. On Saturday I made contact with W9IMS (club station for Indy Motor Speedway). Then i went out and worked on a wiring harness for my rear light on the cub.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nice to be able to get a bit of both hobbies in on the same day!

I have to redo my TH-33JR - ice storm took down the elements. Gonna wait for my bil to bring his 100 foot crane - that way I don't have to climb 65 feet! Need to do the dipoles and vertical as well.

Just redid all the antennas three years ago, then the co-ax two years ago and the radios last year. Looks like I gotta start over. With luck I can be up again soon.

Oh, just as an aside I used to be VE3NVQ, and operated as VE8CFS for almost 2 years while posted to Inuvik and of course VE8RCS - CFS Alert for two 6 month tours back in 77 and 82. Top of the world! 

Last trip even had a QSO with KC4AAA Scott Base from Alert - North Pole to South Pole. At that time we were having our Sundown Festival and they were having their SunRise Festival - both stations having BBQ's and BeerBall! Was a great day, and probably one of the longest distance QSO's on terra firma.

Kind of looking forward to doing some more dxing and island chasing!

73s


----------

